# Turning 1 Year Old...



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

After the hard loss of my 4-year-old GSP Misty, the two yearlings are out this week in Idaho learning some ropes.

Kaiser is 11 Months:









Sadie is 13 Months:









Looking forward to the fall!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, that Sadie is a shiny looking pup! 8)


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Tex! Here are a few more from day before yesterday.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I hate dogs !! :evil: .. :wink: 

I can't believe the color on Sadie's face...jeez, both beautiful dog's thresh !!

Exactly what are you training them for ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I hate dogs !! :evil: .. :wink:
> 
> I can't believe the color on Sadie's face...jeez, both beautiful dog's thresh !!
> 
> *Exactly what are you training them for ?*


Now mind you, I'm no expert, but I'd say them's are prime candidates for guarding about 5 acres worth of scrap cars and trucks. Am I close??

Nice pics man, great light.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Exactly what are you training them for ?


They will guard my remote control. Any attempt to change the channel to the TLC network will set them off.



Treehugnhuntr said:


> them's are prime candidates for guarding about 5 acres worth of scrap cars and trucks.


I started them on a training regimen but fuel costs have kept me from getting them real world experience in Stansbury Park.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

threshershark said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what are you training them for ?
> ...


 :lol: :rotfl: *OOO*

Sorry Tree and Fixed, it looks like you are going to have to wait on the this dog that will be guarding your trailer court. _(O)_ :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, I don't live anywhere near hillbilly town. I don't know if they would get along with my 5 pit-bulls anyway.


----------

